# saddle for Mule question



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Hopefully someone can answer this. Does a mule require a special saddle or will a horse saddle work OK? All the saddles I find online that say are specific for Mules are very expensive


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've ridden mules for many years and never found they needed a 'special' saddle. As long as the saddle you use properly fits, that's what matters. 

Many of my horses, mules and donkeys could use the same saddle....until I got a Mammoth jack. Got him as a baby and as he grew his body kept changing. Since I don't mickey mouse with pads, I kept changing saddles. A friend loaned me her Natural Ride to try and it was perfect. Bought one that week. It's fit high withered, low withered, no withered critters. Even used it on my steer. I've been riding it exclusively for about 20 years and have had no desire to use a saddle. Fits my latest mule great.

It's not for those who need the security of a saddle since you're riding bareback, but I've had no problems riding it on tough mountain rides, short switchbacks, etc.










Just my personal opinion, but I wouldn't buy a saddle online (except the Natural Ride, since it's not a saddle.) I want to be sure it fits my mount, fits me, the tree isn't cracked, etc. Hopefully, like us, you have some saddle shops in your area. Those folks were great fitting me and my mounts back then.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Rogo. I've been riding mine bareback since I got her but the kids want to start riding and I would prefer them to be on a saddle


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

No saddle shops around here but I ride my mule with a regular horse saddle. I don't feel it is the best fit and it is HEAVY to lift. It is the one she has always been ridden in and I bought it from her previous owner. I would like to find a mule saddle that is light but I feel I need the security of a saddle so I wouldn't go with what Rogo uses although i envy the fact of anyone that can use one.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

I hear a cut back works well on mules and donkeys.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I ride my mule with a regular horse saddle. I don't feel it is the best fit and it is HEAVY to lift....I would like to find a mule saddle that is light but I feel I need the security of a saddle ===


Perhaps it's best that you have someone check the saddle you're using. Altho the mule's been riding with it for some time, s/he could break down from it.

Yeah, some wonder about their heavy saddles when they see carrying the Natural Ride, saddle pad and bridal over one arm! )

All the years I've been riding and raising mules, I've never seen a 'mule' saddle in person and don't know anyone who uses one.


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

I rode my mule with a reg western horse saddle...it worked fine although I never felt like it fit him properly since he's got no withers at all. Dont have the money for a new saddle for him and it doesn't seem to rub him anywhere like it's a really bad fit, so for now that's what we'll be using.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

starjj, you might find a good Aussie saddle would meet your needs. They're way easier to fit, you won't feel exposed or vulnerable and they're nice and light.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I had Pumpkin a saddle made. The difference is in the shape of the tree and the bars in the saddle. Mules have a flatter back than horses. here is a site that explains the difference:
mules

has pics that show the how a mule saddle fits and how a horse saddle will fit.

Queen Valley Mule Ranch
*First, *the scapula (top of the shoulder blade moves up and down like a piston in an engine. Horse shoulders move forward and back. *
Second,* mule shoulders are V shaped and horse shoulders are A shaped.* 
Third, * mules have fat pockets which they inherit from their daddy, the donkey. These fat pockets run on the top of the neck, across the top of the ribs and around the tail dock. A mule or donkey being fed high protein feed and not working may develop big ugly masses in theses areas. The 3rd and 4th rib area is where you can really see the difference. A horse saddle has a twist in it and tends to sit right on top of these ribs. This sores the mule. *
Fourth,* the kidneys are closer to the center of a mule than the center of a horse. If a tree is setting flat in the kidney area it may place undue pressure on the muscles in that area. This may cause discomfort or problems with the kidneys and hair wear on the hind quarters. 

How to measure for proper fit:
How to Measure for the Best Fitting Saddle

I loaded up Pumpkin and had a saddle made to fit her. She liked it and to be honest, when I retired her, I sold that saddle for 200.00 more than I paid for it to a couple out in Oregon and they paid the shipping. Sent me pics of their mule and could not thank me enough for selling it "so cheap". It wasn't that cheap, but to them, it solved their saddle problem so I reckon they thought it was.

There was a mule saddle maker in Chattanooga TN, but am not sure if he is still in business. Been making saddles for over 30 years. I can not for the life of me remember his name, but I may have it somewhere at home. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Cindy

If you find that saddle makers name please let me know what it is

Thanks!


----------

